# Which Web host in India (Mumbai)



## mastermunj (May 26, 2008)

Hi All,

Am planning to begin with a fun filled free resource sharing forum and data website..

In beginning it will not have high storage but later on all the resources will be stored on server itself..

Since i am new into web hosting.. can you all help me figure out which all are good website hosts available in India, specially in Mumbai if possible, since it will be good to communicate and meet if required ..

I would basically need approx 4G webspace + php + sufficient MySQL database and other general features..

I tried a lil bit of searching on digit about the same but could not find much relevant thread so created new one.. if there is already a thread related to my query, please let me know hence i can join there and continue with it..

bump!!!


----------



## victor_rambo (May 27, 2008)

Are you sure you will need 4 GB of space? Start with 200 MB at first and then upgrade. I will suggest Ravi's www.whost.in or cancer10's www.igchosting.in
Edit: Both are in Delhi, and it makes no difference whether they are in Mumbai or Delhi


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2008)

ravi's www.whost.in and cyrus's www.outpowerhosting.com are both excellent places to get a web host.

The former is in delhi and the later in bangalore, but as rohan said, it makes no difference at all.

For storage vs bandwidth, here is my technique: 

Get yourself a small ~200mb hosting with ~2GB to 4GB bandwidth to start with. You can upgrade the plan later.

Get yourself an account in a high volume free hosting service like x10hosting.com and use it for the heavier stuff you have, adding its pages as frames in your site(don't ask me how) or uploading images/video there. A forum can also be hosted in a site like that seperately.


----------



## mastermunj (May 27, 2008)

well, am planning to go ahead with tech and free resource forum.. and have some other plans..

am first time going for web thingy so don't know how much space i will need.. but my budget is around 5k for it.. hence after seeing on few websited i figured out that around 3 - 5 G are available in this price range... and i thought that this much would be safe to go ahead and begin with ...


----------



## Saharika (May 27, 2008)

well are you trying to say that their server is in india...
i dont quite think so any way using some services
it showed
Site Hosted in : Unknown
(seems like something is wrong)

and their site itself is not that fast here ..if it was hosted in india...

and very low bandwidth but 8000/yr i dont think the server is in india...seems like it is reselling..
i myself have been searching for indian server
any way see the speed of indiatimes.com it is hosted in india

quick edit
this //www.igchosting.in/ seems to be fast but server is in usa...

Host IP: 75.126.189.228 
Site Hosted in : United States 

i think you are trying to say reseller office is in dehli


----------



## cancer10 (Sep 25, 2008)

Saharika said:


> well are you trying to say that their server is in india...
> i dont quite think so any way using some services
> it showed
> Site Hosted in : Unknown
> ...




What are you looking for if I may ask, a server in India or a GOOD support in India?

I run www.igchosting.in and yes the server is in the US but you can get local support from me. Call me up anytime @ +91.9868060454


Thanx
Shouvik


----------



## Saharika (Oct 21, 2008)

well i was planning for server in india itself like rediff and indiatimes...but they seems some what costly and doesnt have much features like 1 mysql database and so on...

The poster has wrongly used tropic title "which is best IN INDIA" and so on ...so i was confused...

If it is about american hosting ...just another post
sorry and thanks


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2008)

It doesnt matter if the server is located in USA or India. You mainly need reliability.
Many Indian Hosts have their servers in USA as it is more feasable and faster (If I have not mistaken). So it will be an uphill task to fine a web host here in Mumbai.
So,forget about these region-specific hosts 
Go for either:
1)OutpowerHosting
2)Host4Cheap

They are offering their services in India but have their servers in the US. Also they are very,very reliable. (this coming from me being both their customers and a very satisfied one too    )


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks thewisecrab.Shouldnt it be 

1)Host4Cheap
2)OutpowerHosting

LOL, i am kiding


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Oct 22, 2008)

who dug up the grave? the guy must have got hosting months back! check dates before digging threads guys!

BTW, anyone looking for hosting can refer the link in the signature


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 23, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Thanks thewisecrab.Shouldnt it be
> 
> 1)Host4Cheap
> 2)OutpowerHosting
> ...


Thats not funny 
.
.
.
.
.
Oh well, no harm done


----------

